

Ask HN: Is there a desktop audio player that lets me delete files at source? - wonjun

I know I used to do this from the playlist UI a long time ago. It was really helpful to delete songs I hate off the hard drive, not just from the playlist.
======
reduxredacted
Media Monkey does this. It's free version is more than good enough.

~~~
wonjun
Media Monkey didn't have it..

~~~
wonjun
NM, it does. Thanks~

------
lautis
Foobar2000 should have this functionality.

~~~
wonjun
I couldn't find it on Foobar2000.

~~~
wonjun
It's there, thanks!

------
Ronkdar
iTunes.

~~~
stephenr
Just wait for the "oh no I can't do that I have a pet hate about Steve Jobs
and Apple" responses.

